# members online list



## texasgirl (Jun 8, 2005)

Why is it, that , some of the names on the online list are bold and others are not?


----------



## mudbug (Jun 8, 2005)

Easy one, texasgirl.  The bold are the site helpers.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 8, 2005)

Okay, I thought it might be something like that. Thanks mudbug!


----------

